# How much do you love your Kindle?



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

After reading so many posts where people mention how much they love their Kindles, or reading from their Kindles, I decided to start this thread just for fun. 

So...tell us how much you love your Kindle! Whether it's the number you own, the dreams you have of it, how many people you've introduced it to....

I haven't owned my Kindle for long enough to brag about how much I love mine, though I sure like it very much!

Consider this a 'bragging thread' and have fun!


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I love my Kindle DIS MUCH!!!!!! (you can't see but I'm holding out my arms really wide)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a little.  Great for reading with the e-ink screen and light weight, but it hasn't gotten as much use over the past year or so since I got my iPad 2 as that's the gadget that sucks up most of my time.  My iPhone 4s gets used more than the Kindle now as well since it's always with me.  My Kindle pretty much just gets read in bed.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my Kindle so much that I haven't read a paper book in the 4+ years since I got my K1.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

While I still enjoy print books too, I read way more books on my Kindle. I love how I can get a book any time of day or night. No more finishing a book and having nothing to read just because the library or book stores aren't open!


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

How much do I love my Kindle? I really love my spouse, but I spend more time with my Kindle. I don't have a Fire, so not a bunch of fun stuff (apps). I have the KK and have a couple of word games on it. I read every chance I get, but when the surrounding atmosphere does not permit enough calm for me to concentrate, I'm playing Scrabble.

I have a suspicion I will wear this thing out 'ere long.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I love my Kindle so much that I am going to hang out at the iPad forums daily and gloat incessantly about how much I never use my iPad2 in favor of my Kindle.

Sheeesh.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> I love my Kindle so much that I am going to hang out at the iPad forums daily and gloat incessantly about how much I never use my iPad2 in favor of my Kindle.
> 
> Sheeesh.


To be fair, I use the Kindle app on my iPad and iPhone a lot.  Being a Kindle fan isn't limited to loving the actual Kindle devices.

And I can't stand any Apple forums as Apple fanboys/fangirls are some of the most annoying people on the net.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh geez..  I love it so much - I have given up doing other things I used to do in my limited amount of free time - I have balls of unknitted yarn all over the house.  I have also spread the love to all my friends and family plus in-laws (at last count - everyone had at least one..)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

More than any reasonable man of 41 should love any electronic gadget.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It is my most loved material possession.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I sleep with mine every night


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

More than any of my actual paper books!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

It was the best birthday present I ever got. I want to travel more just so I can brag about how I don't need to load my suitcase up with 12 books to keep me busy for the trip!


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Currently at the beach. My DH brought a large bag of paperbacks to read. I just brought one little gadget with 40 unread books on it. I can't read the screen on my DroidX in the bright sunlight, but I have no trouble reading the screen on my K2! Took a walk yesterday and saw about 3 more ereaders along the way. LOVE my Fleur! Life is a beach! Especially with a Kindle!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Perennial Reader said:


> Currently at the beach. My DH brought a large bag of paperbacks to read. I just brought one little gadget with 40 unread books on it. I can't read the screen on my DroidX in the bright sunlight, but I have no trouble reading the screen on my K2! Took a walk yesterday and saw about 3 more ereaders along the way. LOVE my Fleur! Life is a beach! Especially with a Kindle!


So it's safe to use a kindle at the beach? I've been wondering about that!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

balaspa said:


> More than any reasonable man of 41 should love any electronic gadget.


Ditto!


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I dont leave home without it! So far I have gotten 8 people to buy them!


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

In the event of a divorce, I would put up a fight in a custody battle for my Kindle.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Ann Herrick said:


> So it's safe to use a kindle at the beach? I've been wondering about that!


I have never had any problem with it. Last year we had a small sandstorm that got sand on it, but I brushed it off and kept reading. I leave the cover on it when it's in my beach bag, and then take it out to read it. Reading is a breeze with it in the sun.

The only way to get my Kindle is to pry it from my cold dead hands...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Too much to adequately express in a forum!


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been known to shout to my computer screen "What do you mean it's not available on Kindle??!!" when a book I want to purchase is only available as a book.   I've pretty much given up regular books and it seems kind of weird when I read one.  I get disoriented.


----------



## RichardSchiver (Jan 2, 2012)

Never thought I would say this but, I love my kindle.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

If I was trapped in a burning building and only had time to save either my iPhone or my Kindle....I'd probably die trying to decide.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

As a bit of a tech geek, I've owned every kindle to date, and a lot of other readers, and even a couple of tablets, and iPhones. And i can easily say, hands down kindle wins all the way, they have got everything just bang on. So yes, i do love my kindle(s) quite a lot!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Since Late may 09 its my version of an american express card I don't leave home without it and in all honesty its always sitting in the wheelchair right beside me unless its charging.  Ive introduced many people to it and am about to order a fire just so I can have a backup and a little extra built in lighting


----------



## KymGrosso (May 11, 2012)

LOVE my Kindle.  When I first got it, I wasn't sure if I would like it.  But now, I very much prefer it to print books.  So convenient...great on the beach too!!!


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my kindles. I have a kk3 and a fire. I use my fire way more than I do my kk3. I used to use my kk3 for reading and my fire for everything else and I use to take them every where with me but one day I didn't have room for them both so I took my fire. after reading on it for a couple hours that day I really liked it better for traveling so I stopped taking my kk3 with me. and now after a few months of using the fire for reading I really don't mind it. there are times that I do still use my kk3 for reading during the day but the fire is so much better for bedtime reading.... 

I really want to get a kindle touch and have my kk3 for a spare for my husband or daughter to use. So this year for my birthday and Christmas wish list I will be putting a kindle touch on it.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I love my kindle so much that I've only been out of the house three times in the last year without it.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

for the 2 1/2 years I've had my DX I'm reading 7 books a month.  I've bought 3 other Kindles for family members including my 85 years old father who never leaves home without it.  As I type this my wife is reading through the Kindle app on her iPad.  I send Amazon book ads between people throughout the week.  I review my wishlist every other day -looking for price drops.  I spend more time with my Kindle than anything else.  When my wife and I travel, its an argument over who drives and who reads.


----------



## heidirubymiller (Apr 21, 2011)

I just Tweeted about this last night--we got rid of another 500+ paperbacks from our library, so I thanked my Kindle for making my life less cluttered.  It's a liberating feeling.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I enjoy reading on my kindle so much more than a paper version. I can get involved with the story much easier & faster. Maybe it's easier to hold & the larger font than the paper books. I take my kindle everywhere & it stays with me. I love my kindle(s). It's like magic!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't 'love' my Kindles, but I do love reading. I like the Kindles a lot and it's my preferred reading method. but I read DTBs and on other electronic devices.

I have a lot stronger emotional connection to some of my guitars.   

Mike


----------



## Tangerine (May 13, 2012)

I was one of the silly holdouts -- full of snobbery that it would never compare with a "real" book.

I am so addicted!!! It took about five minutes.


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

I have fibromyalgia and arthritis so I found the weight of a paperback could sometimes be more than my wrists could take. Hardbacks were a no-no, and holding the pages back hurt my thumbs.

My husband bought me a Kindle for Christmas and now I can read again. If that sounds melodramatic, well, I don't care. I was sceptical at first, I'm very much a 'traditional' girl when it comes to reading, but now I actually prefer my Kindle.

Even when I'm in so much pain I can't leave the house, I can download a book in seconds. And if I'm out without my Kindle and I have to wait somewhere, in a queue or a doctor's office, I just take out my iPhone, go to the Kindle app and sync. And I can continue from where I left off!

I'd never be without one.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Definitely more than I love hot weather and thunderstorms.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

MagentaSunset said:


> I have been known to shout to my computer screen "What do you mean it's not available on Kindle??!!" when a book I want to purchase is only available as a book.  I've pretty much given up regular books and it seems kind of weird when I read one. I get disoriented.


This is sooo TRUE!!!!! I will often go on Amazon looking for a particular book & see that lil annoying message..of course I always click "I want to read this book on Kindle" link...whether that actually works..who knows Lol

But yes...I love all of my Kindles wayyy more than actual DTB's now...I have bookshelves upon bookshelves of DTB's I need to do something with...well ..except for my Harry Potter books..those will always stay Lol!!


----------



## Peta31 (Apr 12, 2012)

I love my kindle! I never thought I would have one but I'm glad I changed my mind now   I also have used mine on the beach and the anti glare screen is the best! Just watch the sand on the screen, it can be hard to get out of the edges!


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't exactly "love" my Kindle, it's a tool, and I like what I can do with it. But I do like what I can do with it. When I take my daughter to the park and push her on the swing, I love having the Kindle there. I find standing there pushing a swing to be mind-numbing. I prefer taking her to the zoo because I can keep moving. But I can push her on the swing for a long time if I can read on my Kindle.


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

I love my Kindle more than chocolate...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Enough to run back into a burning building to get it.  I have not had to do that, at this point, but I feel I would.


----------



## Gordon Hooper (May 25, 2012)

Don't know, have not got one yet


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe (May 24, 2012)

If I had to save my husband or kindle from a burning building I'd pick my...seriously I LOVE this thing!!


----------



## bunster (May 28, 2012)

I love my Kindle, it took me a year to gain possession, it was my Christmas present but my husband loaded a bunch of nautical books. I now have possession and my Kindle goes in my lunch bag every work day. It is on during breaks and lunch. I love reading while eating lunch and not loosing my place by accident. My 2 co-workers now have Kindles and we are now a quiet crew when in the break room. My boss who retires this week, is feeling left out and I suspect she will join the Kindle club soon.

I am a happy addict, who does read paper versions on occasion. But it is hard to highlight a word for the definition when reading a paper book!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The ergonomics of the K3 (keyboard version) are excellent. Suits me very well.

So thin and lightweight. And I like the e-ink. Beats hard copy books by a mile in terms of reading comfort and eyestrain.

And I often read it nekkid even tho I do have a very lightwt cover for protection (easy in, easy out).

If they come out with a backlit K in July, I will definitely look into it because then the only real fault in Kindles for me (which probably wont be fixed in July) is the poor, flat organization system (collections).


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my Kindle sooo much it is difficult to remember what life was like before.  My Kindle goes everywhere with me.  It is lightweight and I can adjust the font!  It is fun to buy a Kindle for a birthday or Christmas present.  It is great fun to play dress-up with my Kindle.

I cleaned out my bookcases by either donating to the library or giving away to friends.  The only dtb I have left are ones of a sentimental value AND the one dtb book I purchased because I forgot to take my charger while packing for a short trip.  

Life is good!


----------



## timswork (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG - I can't live without my Kindle!

It is a present from my mom last Christmas; I asked for the Kindle Touch Wifi, she & my dad went the extra mile of getting me the Kindle Touch 3G by surprise! It really was just to ask for something for Christmas, because there really wasn't much that I wanted to ask for. It took a little time for me to take to it at first, but once I started enjoying samples of books through Amazon, and then decided to purchase my new tech certification and now I use it religiously all the time!

It took some self-convincing to decide to get my tech book on Kindle, because I usually make all kinds of highlights and annotations that is easy on paper books. I'm still not fully comfortable with how the electronic books (or at least the Kindle's way) do it, but I'm adapting.... And, I find that I read more now that I don't have to lug a huge, thick book around and therefore ALL the information is even more easily accessible to me.

In fact, I inadvertently left my Kindle on a public transit bus the other week; OMG - I knew I loved my Kindle when I had known I "lost" it, and desperately attempted to have the company find it and get it back to me. It took over a week and a half (long story), but I was so sad, and resigned myself to the loss. But then I came back after Memorial Day, and there was a call from the transit company saying that they had recovered it. I raced over to get it and thank God it was still in perfect condition!

In short, my Kindle Touch and I are now best friends and it was one of the best gifts in the World from my folks! Sorry, long story but I'm still a bit empassioned about losing it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Timswork,

welcome to KindleBoards!  What a great story about losing and finding your Kindle!  Keep an eye on that baby!

Yes, we do love our Kindles here (even those of us with multiple Kindles  )

Betsy


----------



## Bill44 (May 25, 2012)

Only had my KT for a few days but have already decided that about 75% of my dead tree books are being donated to the local Aged Care Facility. This will give me some much needed space.

The 75% (600) has already been replaced by ebooks, it's nice to have friends.


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

I have to say, I've only had my Kindle for a few months and already I feel like there's a good chance I'll never buy another physical book again. I'm holding onto my trusty copy of Orwell's 1984 (just in case the world falls apart and books become illegal and I have to hide it in a floor safe) but other than that I've pretty much gotten rid of all the books I own and completely embraced the digital realm. I love it. I don't know how I ever lived any other way.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

NightGoat said:


> In the event of a divorce, I would put up a fight in a custody battle for my Kindle.


Actually this is a serious topic. I am currently going through a divorce and have hundreds of books in a shared account with my soon to be ex and Amazon has no way to allow you to extricate your books from the shared account even with the permission and blessings of the primary account holder. Not good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I love my kindle like crazy especially during a kindle moment w my 14 year old daughter as in telling her "I sent you a free book from amazon for you on your kindle or I sent you a library book on your kindle" and then a day or so later hearing  "mom that book you sent me was so good I loved it!" or " mom I can't go to sleep yet, yes I know it is a school night but I am reading the book you sent me on my kindle (aka Bean) and I can't stop reading now I am at a such a good part !!"


----------



## Raeann Blake (Jun 3, 2012)

I go absolutely nowhere without my Kindle.  I may not take my phone, but my Kindle goes where I go.


----------



## JRAdams (Jun 6, 2012)

More than he'll ever know.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Lots more than I thought I would. I figured I'd read at home on my Touch and read in the Kindle app on my (rooted) Nook Color when I was waiting between client meetings at work. But I like reading so much on the Touch that I end up taking both with me. I found an old portable DVD player case in the basement that is perfect for carrying both.

Wish I could leave the Nook Color at home, but it's where I keep my calendar for scheduling meetings and the best way for me to check email. Also, Solitaire, but I hardly ever read on it anymore.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I love my Kindle's!!!
I love that I can email important PDF's to it and they're all saved/stored on my Amazon page forever!!!
Paperless, big time!!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I haven't read a Dead Tree Book since February, 2009, when I purchased my K2!


----------



## Ms Carolyn (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG -- how do I describe how much I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE my Kindle?

Well, my first Kindle was Generation 1 -- the Kindle with the "experimental content" link and the funny roller ball/button to make your selection.  It also had a tiny keyboard, and arrived in the most AMAZING presentation case!  Seriously, the case it came in was SO cool.  It held a memory card, and looked kind of Star Trek Original Series funky.  

I finally had to pronounce it dead last night -- the little roller button would no longer roll, although it tried gamely to do so.  My S.O. said that it was time to take it to electronics recycling -- I agreed, but I found that I just couldn't stand the idea, so I packed it back into its original presentation case and have tucked it away on the shelf, because that's where the good books go.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I packed it back into its original presentation case and have tucked it away on the shelf, because that's where the good books go. 
[/quote]

She served you well. A fitting place to keep a friend.


----------



## Sarah.H.Redhead (Jun 20, 2012)

Everyone in my house loves my Kindle Touch, except our dog. He hates it because it means we aren't paying him 100% attention. If you give him half a chance he will turn the page with his nose as he attempts to push it out the way


----------



## bookuniverse (Jul 1, 2012)

with 75 percent of my heart...lol.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Oh geez.. I love it so much - I have given up doing other things I used to do in my limited amount of free time - I have balls of unknitted yarn all over the house. I have also spread the love to all my friends and family plus in-laws (at last count - everyone had at least one..)


I love your answer! I feel the same way.

BTW, I just noticed your screen name. I read a list of the smartest dogs the other day and saw the Border Collie is listed as #1 for intelligence and the Poodle as #2. I have two Poodles and love them to pieces. I have never seen a Border Collie and would love to.


----------

